# Hello New guy with a New boat



## Kam357 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello, I recently got My first boat been waiting 10 yrs for one so I finnaly got it 14 ft vnose flat bottem will post pics when I can all I know is it leaks a bit and I may need help Idetifing the make of it but I wanted to say Hello.


----------



## 03sp500 (Jul 22, 2013)

Welcome from a fellow new guy. Congrats on the new boat


----------

